# Fly Controll ?



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

What works for flies ? :/

I have a terrible problem with flies this year as the goats and dogs are just covered with them :help2


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

There is some stuff made by Bayer called Flybate ....or something like that. It's pricey, but it works if it's the kind of flies that eat food, poop and stuff. I sure would be careful where I put this stuff out.....It's spooky to watch them flies land on it, take a bite, and then go flippin over dead. Well..........actually it's kinda fun to watch 'em ...I know...that's just sick ain't it. You kinda gotta be there to see what I'm talking about. :twisted
For them biting flies.....I used a little horse spray last year (made for horses), and it seemed to work good for a few days at a time.

:needcoffee
Whim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

QuikByte I think is how it is spelled Wonderful stuff


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

quickbayt

but there are others, you are looking for the active ingredient imidacloprid.


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

has anyone tried the Fly Predators? The reviews elsewhere are good.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, I use parasitic fly wasps. They work well here, though with the cows now, I'm going to have to increase my order. I used to have so many flies (and a whole lot less goats!) that I had those sticky things hanging all over the barn, about 25 at a time and have to change them out once a month.. now that was disgusting! I still have flies, but wow the improvement here is truly noticeable.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I can't leave bait out.... tried that.. did NOT work. It works to kill flies.. but most of my barn is open.. and dogs, cats, squirrels, birds.. etc get to it easy.
A friend of mine who has goats had a white sticky strip in his barn.. caught the tar out of flies.. so I got me one. Jeffers has it, FlyMaster. That thing will catch the flies.. and it's safe for everything but the birds. If a bird lands on it.. it's caught. Ask me how I know.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

It might be possible to put wire or a have-a-hart trap around the bait so cats, dogs, goats, etc. could not get to it. I used Skin so soft by avon a few days ago in my goat sheds...just sprayed the ceiling and walls where they were all hanging out....there were a ton of them..but not anymore. They flew the coop. I doubt it will last long and I'm sure it's not the cheapest control out there, but it worked well at the moment. It works well out riding on the trail too when knats and biting flies drive the horses crazy. I'll have to try the flybait. I also use chickens..
Anita


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My barn is also open, nothing, not cats, kittens, dogs, grandkids get near the Quick Bayt. It works, I maybe have 3 flies, millions dead on the sack though. Now after a rain the flies are back, like today, but by tommorrow they will be fine. Everyone who comes to my barn who has stock of their own always comments on how few flies I have in the barn. I use 2 or 3 of the $10 1 pound shaker cans in a year, that is cheap. I just bought my second one yesterday...$9.95. I prefer the little shakers rather than the 5 pound can because I don't have to touch anything with the 1 pound little shakers, and it's better for my asthma. I used to have sprays, biats and stinky traps, lots more than $30 worth of chemicals a year, and all of it together still didn't work like this stuff does! A friend of mine who has a fly spray system in his barn, still used this stuff because it worked better. The parasitic wasps are killed by our fire ants, so never have used them.

I sprinkle a tiny little layer of the Quick Bait/Bayt on a feed sack on the floor of my side of the barn every day after chores. Then roll up the bag and throw it away each Saturday or when it is too disgusting to look at. It's a miricle and I thank Tim Pruitt daily for telling me about it!  Vicki


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Truly said:


> has anyone tried the Fly Predators? The reviews elsewhere are good.


Yep- they work well for me. I also live in an area where I have the only livestock in the neighborhood, so I need to be sure we don't become a nuisance.


----------



## Karen Bailey (Oct 26, 2007)

Where do you buy Quick Bayt?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

My feed store had it.

Whim


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I saw it at Tractor Supply the other day. Chickens also help.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

our chickens are lazy--they prefer to eat the flies that are dead from the quickbayt! :lol thankfully it (so far) hasnt seemed to cause them much harm. I guess that the amt of quickbayt actually IN the fly is very small...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

now my cats or dogs don't even bother the quikbayt so have never had a problem with it at all also my barn is open too. I use it just like Vicki


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

HMmmm these fly's are the one's that are on the back of my goat's riding around on their fur like they do cow's back's. I have never had this problem before as my barn is open also. I do have cow's in next pasture.

Will quikbayt still work or do I need something for fur ??


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

It seemed to attract and kill most all my flies and some nats here. The ones that don't seem to come to this stuff are the blood suckers.....like the big horse flies, and the bluetail flies.
Funny what LA said about the chickens eating the flies........I have several of those striped back lizzards that hang around eating those flies that are still kicking (death kicks), and have seen them eat belly's full of those flies a day. It don't seem to bother them at all. I was very concered when I first seen this happen, but had one old lizzard (that I could identify by his marking) that eat them dieing flies all last summer, and it never seemed to bother him.
Usually, cold blooded animals are very sensitive to any kind of toxin......and I have plenty of those lizzards back again this summer. There must not be much danger in anything eating those dead flies.......will let yaw know if I start seeing any 3 headed lizzards running around in the future. 

Whim


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well for on the backs and to help keep of mukie toes I mix up witch hazle/eucalytus /lemon grass/orange oils and skin so soft and vinegar with water and spray them and brush makes their coat nice and shinny too.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I find that fly bayt works best when applied in small amounts daily or every other day. It seems to lose it potency when you put a lot out at a time - enough to last for a week. It is an excellent product but be aware that new born kids will eat it. The older goats don't seem to bother with it at all.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: Fly Control ?*

Sondra, You mix all that stuff together for 1 bottle of spray ? Do you blend it all up and strain it ?... :/


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

NO no straining needed the oils are EO's so everything is liquid and doesn't really matter if you don't have one or the other citranella will work too. I use a big spray bottle and just dump in a little this and little that. more witch hazel and SSS and vinegar and water than the others . I use it on myself for mosquitoes 
I'll see if I can find the actual recipe.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Up here in MN we use fly predators starting in june. Then we get shipments every month or so. There is a noticeable decrease in flies with them. We use arbico organics for the fly predators. 

Around the barn we put out traps. Sticky tapes in the dairy. We also use BT for misquitoes. 

I would like to use muscovy's but can't because of the foxes. 

On the animals we rotate natural EO sprays. 

Too many little kids and curious cats to use chemicals right now.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK couldn't find my original recipe but found these and like I said I use vinegar/witch hazel/citronella or eucalpytus lemon grass and orange oil. water/



> Recipe #1 (The popular Avon SSS mixture)
> (this is my old stand by and possibly most effective on Arizona flies and mosquitoes too)
> 
> 2 cups White Vinegar
> ...


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Vinegar water works, at least it did for the cow last year. My goats have never had flies all over them. But for the barns and milk room, hang the fly tapes/strips... most feed stores sell them for like 50 cents each I think (work great!).


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find Quick byte on line?? I looked at two local places as well as jeffers and couldnt find that kind of fly powder.
Thanks!
Patina


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

google.com QuickBayt at valley vet, K supply, healthy pet etc.... Vicki


----------



## eliya (Mar 11, 2008)

I also use fly predators. I started last year and will never be with out them again! In 2006 the flies were so bad that we could not milk for our consumption as flies would fall into the milk bucket while we were milking and they would land on the legs of the does and cause them to stomp, which would usually cause a foot in the milk pail. NO fun. We got the fly predators last year and hardly saw any flies. There were some of course, but NOTHING like the years before.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

So where to you get these predators??


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

I use two methods; clean out the barn on a regular basis, and hang fly strips. The fly strips need to be in place when the first flies arrive, and need to be replaced about every week when the flies are really bad. Our goat loafing area is 20' by 10' and I hang about 12 fly strips at a time. I buy them by the 100 count box.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

I get mine from arbico organics. other companies are spalding, and I think gardens alive.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

I purchase my fly predators from Spalding Labs.

http://www.spalding-labs.com/

Sara


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

If we could only find something for the ticks, then I would be happy.


----------



## Sunny Daze (Jan 14, 2008)

I have been thinking about getting the fly predators but am afraid the chickens might eat them?! Do you think they would? Anyone of you using the fly predators have chickens hanging around your barn?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, you would have to put them where the chickens don't go, or lock the chickens up and give them time to hatch.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, I ended up with a pump sprayer and added some pyrethrin and no more fly's !! Them fly's can go home to the cow's backs that are next door pasture.


----------

